# Federgabel bei 20"-Specialized Hotrock tunen?



## zsb2002 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
unser Junior hat ein Specialized Hotrock in 20" mit einer Federgabel RST 200K (http://www.rst.com.tw/product/pd2007/07-200k.asp).

Da er nur ca 23kg wiegt bewegt sich die Federgabel natürlich fasst gar nicht.

Ich habe schon öfter gelesen, dass Federgabeln durch kürzen der Elastomere für Leichtgewichte optimiert werden können. Kann mir jemand verraten, was ich bei der RST-Gabel machen muss, dass diese wirklich federt?

Auf http://preiswerte-fahrradteile.de/index.php/cPath/28_141/category/zubehoer-federgabel.html gibt es Ersatzfedern für 200K (hart,mittel, weich). Wäre es mit einer weichen Feder schon getan bzw. welche Feder ist im Auslieferungszustand verbaut?  

Gruss
Chris


----------



## gtbiker (4. Mai 2008)

im auslieferungszustand ist meist die mittlere härte verbaut
->tauschen gegen weiche.
zudem kannst du die elastomere anbohren, dann werden die dinger weicher.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Habe aufgrund eines Tipps (2x unabhängig voneinander im www gelesen) auf einer Seite die Feder entfernt. Ebenso beide Elastomere (ist eine 24" Omni 154-Gabel).
Alles gereinigt und neu gefettet.
Kann dir bezüglich des Fahrverhaltens aber noch keine Aussage machen weil das Bike erst in 2 Wochen verschenkt wird.
Kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren.

Grüße, czippi


----------



## zsb2002 (8. Mai 2008)

Auf das Fahrverhalten mit nur einer Feder bin ich auch gespannt. 
Kannst hier ja Deine Erfahrungen posten....

Ich werde mal eine weiche Feder bestellen. Mal sehen, was es bringt.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## czippi (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Mein Sohn fährt jetzt also mit beschriebener Gabel-Lösung (RST Omni 154) an seinem 24er-MTB durch die Gegend (auf einer Seite die Feder demontiert, beide Elastomere raus).
Die Gabel ist natürlich 'n scheixx, aber der Kleine ist zufrieden.
Sie federt bei seinen 25kg einigermaßen sensibel, was will man also mehr? Hat sogar negativen Federweg. Die Dämpfung übernimmt das Fett in der Gabel (habe dafür Bundeswehr-Standard-Schmierfett genommen).
Solange er zufrieden ist, wird daran nichts geändert.
Später wird dann die 2te Feder und die Elastomere wieder eingebaut.

Bin froh, wenn wir die 24"-Zeit hinter uns haben und ins 26"-Lager wechseln können. Aber das wird wohl erst mit ca. 12 Jahren der Fall sein.

Grüße, Micha


----------



## mqp (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab bei dem 20 Zöller meiner Tochter auch einfach an einer Seite die Feder entfernt. Ordentlich gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Federt super, und spricht optimal an.

Martin


----------

